# My Avatar Shawl free



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, someone just today asked about my Avatar picture...at least I think they did. Anyway, I designed this shawl and presented it in the Lace Party. It is free and although I don't want to push it on anyone, I cannot find the post to send it to the individual, so I thought I would just post it here.

It has some options to make it smaller and if you have any questions, just let me know.

Thanks for asking/looking,

Dragonflylace


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is the thread to the Lace Party where I presented the pattern:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209205-1.html

and I followed up the next week:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210906-1.html


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! I've never seen such a detailed pattern. It is beautiful!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Wow! I've never seen such a detailed pattern. It is beautiful!


Thanks so very much...I have others on Ravelry, but this one hasn't been posted there yet.

I haven't written anything new for a while...new grandchild and lots of other projects...you know how it is with babies and kids...


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much! Your shawl is beautiful!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Very beautiful .. thank you so much !!!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity. Your pattern is the easiest chart I've ever looked at, and I don't feel too intimidated to try. Awesome talent and lots of hard work, so again, I appreciate you sharing it with us  Lynn


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Your shawl is stunning! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern with all of us!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

You are all so very kind. I was a teacher in another life..well, I guess it will always be a part of me. I always color-coded my patterns and so when I started designing my own, I just used the colors. All my patterns have the same colors for the same stitches.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice! Please add a picture of the shawl to your listing. Thanks!

ETA: never mind - I added it for you.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you! It is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> You are all so very kind. I was a teacher in another life..well, I guess it will always be a part of me. I always color-coded my patterns and so when I started designing my own, I just used the colors. All my patterns have the same colors for the same stitches.


 I,too, was a teacher in another life and color coded everything. Maybe that's why I'm so excited to try your pattern  Grandbabies are so much fun to make for that I can see why you may have taken time away from your designing...lucky you 
   Lynn


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you sooo much for sharing this beautiful pattern with all of us. I may have to start looking into your lace party now. So much to knit - so little time, lol.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

alwaysforyou said:


> I,too, was a teacher in another life and color coded everything. Maybe that's why I'm so excited to try your pattern  Grandbabies are so much fun to make for that I can see why you may have taken time away from your designing...lucky you
> Lynn


Thanks...so instead of looking at those tiny little symbols, you just look for the color...green will always be K2tog and pink will always be SKP...or you can use any left leaning way...like K2togtbl (through the back loop)...just as long as you are consistent. I am a visual knitter, can you tell????? :shock: ;-)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for your generousity! It is beautiful!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Your design is beautiful. How very nice of you to share.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

This is lovely. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I managed to download the Lace Party entry already...but having the second copy with a different name will ensure not having a copy.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks...so instead of looking at those tiny little symbols, you just look for the color...green will always be K2tog and pink will always be SKP...or you can use any left leaning way...like K2togtbl (through the back loop)...just as long as you are consistent. I am a visual knitter, can you tell????? :shock: ;-)


Hi. I have looked for more of your patterns on Ravelry but I cannot find you under dragonflylace. Do you have a different user name for Ravelry?

Your pattern is lovely and I would like to see them all.

Natalie


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

South Africa said:


> Hi. I have looked for more of your patterns on Ravelry but I cannot find you under dragonflylace. Do you have a different user name for Ravelry?
> 
> Your pattern is lovely and I would like to see them all.
> 
> Natalie


Try here:

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/deborah-wilson


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! So nice of you!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/deborah-wilson


Aaah, THANK YOU!
Your designs are beautiful.

Natalie


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/deborah-wilson


Thank you for the beautiful pattern.

You could put your ravelry address in your signature space, it will be so much easier for others to look at your stuff then. Off to look now.....

Edit; just been and had a look. You have some beautiful work there. I have added some to my library, thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful pattern and colors, thank you for sharing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Thank you for the beautiful pattern.
> 
> You could put your ravelry address in your signature space, it will be so much easier for others to look at your stuff then. Off to look now.....
> 
> Edit; just been and had a look. You have some beautiful work there. I have added some to my library, thanks again :thumbup:


Thanks for the suggestion...so sweet of you to add a few to your library...I really need to update my Ravelry page. I have another design called Midnight in Paris, Lavender Fields and a few other items to add. I need to get busy...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

DFL --> I only downloaded 3 of the listings...the rest I have from the Lace Party downloads. Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your designed pattern and the shawl in your avatar is beautiful.

Very nice of you to share your pattern too!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

iluvcabernet said:


> Thank you so much! Your shawl is beautiful!


Agree!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Corubia (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing. Its really lovely and I adore lace. I look forward to my fall evenings working this up.


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

So beautiful, thank you.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing - It's beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. How lovely. I love the fact that you use color and I don't have to go back to symbol for the next step. Very easy and a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the lovely comments. The color coding is on all of my patterns. I started doing the coloring of charts myself when I first started knitting lace. So when I developed my own projects, I just kept with that idea. Green is always K2tog and pink is always SKP or SSK. YO is purple, my favorite color...just made it simpler for me. I am glad you like it also.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting- it is beautiful!


----------



## catzenni (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

This is beautiful thank you.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

So pretty! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern with us!


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

Beautiful! Like a glorious sunset.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow is that pretty!!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you. It is quit beautiful. Now, if only I can get done with them" problem child " shawl, I may give you shawl a try.


----------



## ceres522 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful, thoughtful shawl pattern. What a creative Woman you are! This will be such delight to knit. Again thanks, Mary Ellen


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Color coding is a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. Mit is fabulous!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful shawl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Corubia (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

